# This Old Outhouse



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe says this outhouse in our yard is at least 110 years old.  He got it at an old railroad station that was only open until 1900.  Some friends helped him move it home.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is the outside of the door.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Square cut nails on inside of door.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Toilet paper holder


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

There's some junk in there, but you can see the seat under the hay.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Roof inside


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Some claw marks on the outside.  Joe used to have rabbits, hence the attached rabbit hutch.   A bear unfortunately got one of the poor bunnies and you can see his claw marks here.  It creeps me out a little to go back there.  The deer like to come and eat hay out of the sides in the winter.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG...I see a road trip in my future if y'all ever decide to get rid of it!  --minus the rabbit cage of course!

 Thank you SO MUCH...I just love the pics...that door in and of itself is the bomb!!!!  I'm so glad I posted that on here!  ...just remember if y'all even were to come across another...

 I'm so glad I got to see them before I left today!

 Thanks again!


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 8, 2009)

the nails in it are Wrought iron Square headed nails..alot of them were made In Wareham mass... a little place Called Tremont Nail...They made alot of the nails that buit America...Literally = )

 my brains running all the creations that could be made out one now...Someone Could put the door on legs and put a piece of glass over it for a hell of a coffe table..or just put one in there house complete with a chamber pot

 maybe even display bottles in it..
 Of course i can see its use as a decorative amazing lawn ornament..but some future diggers gonna be probing the hell out of your yard = )
 Glad you Saved it Joe.. Get Well Soon! Great Post Laur


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's too cool. I have done the same thing, too. I hope that you dug the RR station pit after moving the privy.[]

 This site is beginning to bug me. I have to log in every time I check it out. That's BULL![]


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2009)

That is about the coolest little shed you could ask for. I would like to have one as well, but I have not been able to locate one that is salvageable yet. I tore one down a few years ago in exchange for digging the pit (which of course was empty!). I wanted to save it, but the roof was shot and it was not structurally sound. If I had gotten to it a few years earlier, I probably could have saved it.

 Mike, I was having the same problem. I started checking the "save as cookie" box when I logged in. Now, it keeps me logged in if I leave the site, but I still have to log in if I close and reopen my browser.  ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> That's too cool. I have done the same thing, too. I hope that you dug the RR station pit after moving the privy.[]
> 
> This site is beginning to bug me. I have to log in every time I check it out. That's BULL![]


 
 Actually, Joe did not dig the pit!  I don't know why!!  It was here before me, or I would have been bugging him about that!!!!!  He'll have some answers and more info for you later.  Thanks guys for your nice responses.  Tinna, I'd sell it to you.  Let's see what Joe says about it.  How much are outhouses going for these days?[]
 Eric, I like the coffee table idea!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 8, 2009)

I've seen them sell for around $200-$300 around here. Don't see them often, but people like to pick them up for aesthetics (country 'charm') & are useful as tool sheds.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2009)

[]We'll probably hold onto this one for awhile....thanks....One of the reasons it's well perserved is that they'd "paint' all the old rough cut hemlock buildings w/ crude oil around here.....(cheap and plentiful) although it didn't do much for fire protection...It came from one of our local narrow gauge R.R. lines...I think I figured out the mileage once on my dirt bike ,armed w/ an old time table and this station was called "Chapin" (Just a spot in the wilderness now) however the old grade still passes the foundation and the spot where the privy was is filled w/ water, I think at the time I salvaged this I was dimly aware of digging privy's as opposed to dumps, (pre internet) but never went back there. There are old photos of the abandoned right of way dated 1906....The line went into use in the 1870's if I recall correctly.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a timetable/distance table from it's last year in existence...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a pic of the station....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Apparently I offended Joe's sensibilities, so I'll just say, let's go dig that privy!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 9, 2009)

Joe,

 What year was that?  About 10 or 12 years ago?  I remember you stopping by my brother's house on your way home with the outhouse in the back of a truck.  I also, at the time, thought WTH?  Who would recycle an out-house?  Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pictures Laur and Joe.Actually it`s in very good condition considering it doesn`t get any upkeep and has the original roof from 100+ years ago.It would be cool if you had a sign that said "CHAPIN" on it. Nice pics, thanks, Tom.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not sure how you would upkeep it, besides moving some of the things stored inside of it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool Out House ...
  I would dig a pit then brick line it.Then I would build a spiral stair case to the bottom.It would have to be 6x6x20 at least lol so you could have some room down there.Then when you want to escape the (real world) ......down the pit you go.
  Put some chairs and lights in waaa laaa Also doubles as a bomb shelter [] Don't forget the shelfs with old bottles.
  Oh yeah you would have to put the house over the hole to make it official.[8D]


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 9, 2009)

Ricks Got the Right Idea..DUCK AND COVER Just hope none of the fallout survivors have IBS


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 9, 2009)

I guess what I meant by upkeep, was painting and repairing anything that needed it.That outhouse was built so well that it hasn`t needed any upkeep.Not like my garage that was built 10 years ago and needs a roof already.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all,...thanks for looking.       Tom,....It had to be at least 10 years ago... Thats cool that you remember that, It JUST fit in the back of the truck with the eaves blocking my taillights...[]  I was noticing the cheesy old porchlight I grafted on there to feed and water those rabbits after dark...LoL. Tom, Remember the little black rex rabbit that you got me at the Springville auction?...and It was a _FEMALE!_ Cripes, that old adage is so true about rabbits reproducing,...all of a sudden I was taking boxs of baby bunnies to work and trying to give em' away! even had to add on...Jeez, it's funny now. Also,...credit where it's due, after thinking about all these fun memories, It was my brother that checked the mileage for the station on the dirtbikes......We probably should go dig out that privy hole,...eh?                                                          Joe


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 10, 2009)

I would love nothing more to see you guys dig that pit..i dont think you have a choice now though Laur isnt gonna let up on that one = )..glad to see your feeling better


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> I would love nothing more to see you guys dig that pit..i dont think you have a choice now though Laur isnt gonna let up on that one = )..glad to see your feeling better


 
 Nope, I'm not! LOL.  I'll take lots of pictures for you guys.  Fred, you up for it?


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 10, 2009)

Let's go![8D]


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 10, 2009)

Cant wait..Zoinks Gang What a development in the case of the backyard outhouse..Everyone into the History Machine..


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2009)

I can hear his voice.  What was his name again?  Like, cool, Scooby.  Okay, Fred, Joe, Tom.  Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 10, 2009)

shaggy...and i would have gotten away with it if it werent for you pesky diggers and your fred


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2009)

Just talked to Joe and he says he's up for digging it tomorrow.  I hope I'm not jinxing myself!  Here's the thing.  He said the last time he saw it, it was full of water.  He stuck a sapling down it and it was pretty deep.  Do they not fill in the hole if the outhouse is still standing?  Also, what about the water?  He said, just bring a bucket.


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2009)

ah yes the dredded bucket, ive got a cistern thats loaded with bottles,  but theres also 6 foot of water its on city property  so an electric pump is out, nice pic and story guys!!!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2009)

Wet pits are a lot of extra work, but once you get going on it, it's not that bad. All you need is a dipper (I use an old sauce pan) and a bucket that doesn't leak. I also have a cheap $20 pair of rubber boots that I bought just for these water-filled pits. The muck will ooze into boots or sneakers and make for a nasty case of swamp foot [:'(]. Good luck on the pit.  ~Jim


----------

